# Jetty Park



## Joeseminole18 (Feb 26, 2003)

Went down there at about 7:30 this morning, the guy next to me was pulling in flounder left and right, it was totally ridiculous. Caught a nice black drum, a few jacks and a pompano at the very end. No luck with live shrimp....I definitely dont understand that.....didn't really see much action going on besides what I caught and the guy hogging all the flouder


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Good job on the drum, jacks and pompano. I've had the same scenario several times down here...one person hitting them and most of the bites being at the end of a long day. Have had same scenario on the scrimp before...would only hit it if on a jig. Read somewhere that this periodically will happen...maybe because of resent glass minnow hatches?


----------



## Orange (Mar 12, 2003)

Just joined the site after reading your post. I'm the guy that was catching all the flounder. You had your FSU jacket on and you helped me land the last one with my drop-net. I was wearing a black, Fear Factor ball cap.

I've been fishing for flounder at Jetty Park, about once every two months or so for the past two years. Most of my luck has come late summer. I've caught a few that went about 24". Never really tried this time of year before but I was in town so I had to try.

Normally I've been using a basic bottom rig (egg sinker, swivel, 20 lb fluro leader, #2 kahle hook). To this I hook a live shrimp. If I can find finger mullet with ease, somewhere along the 528, I'll use those but mostly I'm uing live shrimp. I wouldn't try to use anything but live bait although maybe artificials would work (haven't tried it much). 

On Saturday I set up one line like that but I got sidetracked with my other line where I tied a white lead jighead to my leader (20lb fluro). I hooked a live shrimp to that and that's what all my flounder came on.

One thing I do, regardless of my rig, is to keep your bait on the bottom and slowly move around. Watch any of those guys who flounder fish regularly and they're always moving around. Slowly but steady. The area I was in is a good one but anywhere from where you were on the corner to halfway up the pier is good (biggest one I caught was on that corner facing west). Heck, the far end of the pier might be good, but I never go that far because I do well on the close side.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

Welcome aboard Orange! 
Thanks for the flounder advice


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Orange Welcome to Pierandsurf

Who would of thought you were a Flounder Hog or better yet if it's true you were the guy Hogging all the Flounder at the jetty.  Small world I guess. Thank's for your tips on Hogging Flounder. Keep us posted as to any future Hogging of Flounder.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Welcome aboard Orange!!  

With all the good advise you just gave...your definately not a flounderhog!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

